# DIY adjustable lathe stand



## spnemo (Mar 21, 2011)

Anyone have plans for an adjustable lathe stand?  I bought a small Rikon VS for pen turning to save wear and tear on my big grizzly.  I want to use this lathe with my son as well.  I thought it would be nice to be able to raise and lower the lathe to different heights because my 9 year-old is growing FAST!

The lathe arrived today, but I am too sick to do any work in the shop, so I thought I would work on design.  Any suggestions would be very welcome.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 21, 2011)

Sean, Harbor Freight has them for less than $30.00 I have two but, I'm a long way from you :biggrin:


----------



## wb7whi (Mar 22, 2011)

I just made a step for my lady to get up close and personal with the lathe.


----------



## spnemo (Mar 22, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Sean, Harbor Freight has them for less than $30.00 I have two but, I'm a long way from you :biggrin:


 
Chuck,
Are they good sturdy stands?  Did you have to modify them in any way? How easy are they to adjust?


----------



## JimB (Mar 22, 2011)

I think it would be easier to make a platform to stand on rather than an adjustable lathe stand.


----------



## Padre (Mar 22, 2011)

+1 for the step.  They work great.  That's a lot of weight to be adjusting up and down.


----------



## spnemo (Mar 22, 2011)

A platform or step is out.  That is what I am currently using and I don't like it.  I keep bumping into it and it is too easy for my son to slip on the edge.  A step may be easier, but a good adjustable stand would be safer.  Besides, at the rate Ben is growing I would have to adjust the step every six months.


----------



## Padre (Mar 22, 2011)

I have this stand under my Rikon VS.  It is adjustable, just not easy to do.  I suppose you could put hinge pin instead of a bolt.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 23, 2011)

spnemo said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Sean, Harbor Freight has them for less than $30.00 I have two but, I'm a long way from you :biggrin:
> ...


Maximum weight limit is 500lbs. This one is fully extended and, is 27" The top is about 20" square. It was just a thought. Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## Curly (Mar 23, 2011)

I know the price will take you breath away  but it is just what you are looking for.

http://www.adjustabench.com/index.asp

Pete


----------



## spnemo (Mar 23, 2011)

Curly said:


> I know the price will take you breath away  but it is just what you are looking for.
> 
> http://www.adjustabench.com/index.asp
> 
> Pete


 
   $500 just for the legs!     Your right though, it would be perfect for what I need.


----------



## jd99 (Mar 24, 2011)

I got a set of those legs sitting in storage just waiting for the day when we both retire and move to some place with some room so I can build my 3 bedroom house with attached 24,000 sqft shop/garage. :giggle:

I got them a long time ago and they were something like $198.00, man they sure went up.


----------



## GColeman (Mar 24, 2011)

I have been thinking about the same thing for my midi. My daughter wants to learn turning. My rough plan is to use one of the lift tables from Harbor Freight. I havn't worked it out yet, but it is churning around in my head.
http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-hydraulic-lift-table-94822.html


----------



## jd99 (Mar 24, 2011)

GColeman said:


> I have been thinking about the same thing for my midi. My daughter wants to learn turning. My rough plan is to use one of the lift tables from Harbor Freight. I havn't worked it out yet, but it is churning around in my head.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-hydraulic-lift-table-94822.html


 I have one of these tables and I dont think it would be that stable plus the thing would settle over time. When the table is jacked all the way up it has a tendency to move front to back, and side to side so it would wobble when your trying to turn something.

Maybe use it to lift another table with adjustable legs so you can change height by removing the bolts or pins, but then again a simple  scissor jack would work for that and be cheaper.


----------



## spnemo (Mar 24, 2011)

At this point I am leaning toward a low stand with a box that attaches to the top to raise the lathe to my level.  The box will function as a travel case for the lathe (in case I want to bring it to shows or clubs). Then as my son grows, I can add risers below the lathe until he is at my height (or taller).


----------

